# HPT Positive but OPK NEGATIVE



## LTLMP

Hi Everyone!
I'm new to this site (first post!) but have a question...

I understand that OPKs turn positive for a lot of women when they are pregnant (since HCG is very close to LH), however after 5 days of progressively darkening lines on my HPT, my OPK (which I did just out of curiosity) doesn't even show a slight hint of a second line!!! 
I know that for many women it never works...but I also just want to make sure it's not due to too low levels of HCG (not increasing enough). 

With all of this said, I couldn't be happier and more incredible excited ot have my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you! : )


----------



## clacko

I too was curious when I got my bfp and did opks and they were all negative, no lines at all. I am now 9 weeks 4 days pregnant with happy baby with heart beating so don't worry. Opks are very hit and miss and hcg tests are a lot more sensitive x


----------



## LTLMP

Thank you!! I know it's SO stupid to be worried when I have all wonderfully positive HPTs but sometimes you can't help it. You just made me feel so much better. and Congratulations! xx


----------



## emj86

OPK's are no where near as strong at detecting hcg compared to HPT's, im nearly 10 weeks and took one out of curiosity last week and it was very faint where hpt's are really dark still! x


----------



## MMV52484

Doing the OPKs were how I figured out I was pregnant. First couple were negative then the 3rd pos, 4th very pos and 5 very pos!! It was all during those days that I was having severe back pain and just plain tired and yucky! I decided to take a pregnancy test the next day, waited the 3 min. and nothing! Came back like 2 min. later and it was VERY positive. I decided to try again the next day with FMU and sure enough came right up pos then did another one right after that and it was pos and then another that night and it too was positive! Havent done any since, but I def think my OPKs picked up that I was indeed pregnant! 

Hope all goes well with you ladies!


----------



## LTLMP

So interesting how different everyone is! Just out of curiousity, MMV - what brand OPK?


----------



## LisaL79

OPK tests eventually worked for me. It took a while for them to turn positive though while I was getting progressively darker tests on HPTs.


----------



## x Helen x

girl, STEP AWAY FROM THE OPKs! :haha:

It absolutely doesn't mean a thing, and I'm sure that bubz is healthy and happy and looking forward to meeting you :)

Huge congratulations :)


----------



## MMV52484

It was a New Choice, a cheapie here in the US! I think I may have another one or two left... I may try them out and see what they do and Ill be sure to report back!!


----------



## Sommerfugl

I had two batches of cheap internet OPKs, some were 20miu and the others than I regularly used were only 40. The evening before the morning that I got my BFP (I didn't test before 14DPO) I got a smiley with a clearblue digital and a glaring positive with the more sensntive OPK, but still a negative with my usual less sensitive ones, it took several more days for them to all be positive.


----------



## LTLMP

From what I've heard (and of course might be totally wrong) it seems like the cheapies (New Choice, internet, etc) work better as "OPKs for HPTs" than FR (which is what I used) - probably because even though cheaper, those are more sensitive in general. AND, again, for some women it just may never work! 
Totally agree, Helen, I need to step AWAY!!! lol. 
Thanks so much girls. This site is so great.


----------



## MMV52484

LTLMP -- I went to peeonastick.com and read alot of info about them all! It said that the OPKs could pick up the HcG, but to continue using the OPKs as OPKs and the HPTs as HPTs. Its got alor of interesting info on that site!


----------



## LTLMP

That's actually where I originally read about the OPK as HPT theory...and it makes perfect sense. Just interesting that I have complete positives on all brands of HPTs ...(since last week) and not a hint of 2nd line on OPK. But like we've all said, I should leave it alone and be happy. Was just so curious about others! Thank you! x


----------



## j1405

hi ladies, i know this is an older post but i'm waiting to test and thought hey... let me try an opk and see.. i don't want to test this early with hpt test - so there wasn't even a hint of a line... :( i was bummed until i read this post!!!

i dont have many symptoms, only very light cramping - stretching feeling since yesterday.. and now everything i taste, tastes terrible.

my favorite coffee tastes like hairspray!! no lie!! thats why i'm wondering and decided to do the opk!

so glad to see you can be pregnant and still get a negative opk!!


----------



## Veronicaco

So I tried that as well at 5 weeks with my cbfm sticks, both lines went dark - low estrogen and high hcg so it won't make opks work in the same way as they need high estrogen. 
Stick to hpts much more reliable ;) congratulations x


----------



## keepholdingon

I've taken multiple HPTs (FRER, Digi, internet strip) and multiple OPKs (internet and Answer). Most recently I had been using internet strips. My lines on HPT and OPK are DARK on the internet strips. My line is nonexistent on the Answer brand OPK and I'm 5 weeks pregnant. I never got a positive on that at all during my cycle.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I didn't even get a second line on an OPK until my HCG was over 2,000! Strange isn't it?


----------



## buzzy22

Hi All! It's so funny because I don't get on here often enough but just came on and saw my name on a recent post! so exciting : ) haha
Anyway, Just want to say - though I know OPKs as HPTs work for some, I WOULD AVOID IT ALL TOGETHER! It never worked for me and I'm now almost 14 weeks : )
It drove me crazy at first but then realized, it's ridiculous. Stick with HPTs!!!!! xoxo!


----------



## buzzy22

Just realized, I changed my name about a month ago because I forgot my username and couldn't recover it. I was LTLMP, FYI ; )


----------



## taylorxx

I had a positive opk when I got a positive hpt. I've read that loads of women will never get a positive opk when pregnant, it's just different for everyone. As long as your hpt is positive, you're pregnant! :haha: Congratulations :) xx


----------



## wife.mom

I was wondering this too.
My HPT's are dark and beautiful.
The Answer brand OPK is still completely negative.
Another thing I was worrying about :)


----------



## j1405

buzzy22 said:


> Just realized, I changed my name about a month ago because I forgot my username and couldn't recover it. I was LTLMP, FYI ; )

Yes :) I revived your post bcoz I was wondering if my VERY negative opk meant I have no way of being pregnant! And ur post gave me hope :) will only test on saturday and hoping for a bfp on a HPT!!! ***


----------



## keepholdingon

Mom2mmcjg said:


> I didn't even get a second line on an OPK until my HCG was over 2,000! Strange isn't it?

What strip were you using for OPK?


----------



## buzzy22

Definitely Hope! Keep up posted j1405!!!! : )
keepholdingon- I used First Response OPKs


----------



## ad_astra

Hi All: I had a negative OPK the day before I got a BFP on FRER. Two days after my BFP the OPKs were positive and have been positive since.


----------



## j1405

did a hpt yesterday and got a bfn... af still a no show but should be here tomorrow :( the stronger af cramps are starting... oh wel, i'll try for a christmas baby :) :)


----------



## Paiz29

LTLMP said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I'm new to this site (first post!) but have a question...
> 
> I understand that OPKs turn positive for a lot of women when they are pregnant (since HCG is very close to LH), however after 5 days of progressively darkening lines on my HPT, my OPK (which I did just out of curiosity) doesn't even show a slight hint of a second line!!!
> I know that for many women it never works...but I also just want to make sure it's not due to too low levels of HCG (not increasing enough).
> 
> With all of this said, I couldn't be happier and more incredible excited ot have my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you! : )

Hey I took 3 OPKs 1st pos last 2 were neg but I took 3 HPTs and were pos. Every woman's body works very differently I'm almost 7wks preggers. YAY!!! Thou unplanned we are still very excited! Is there any one experiencing low back pain? This is my 4th baby and I never had this before. Its making me worry because it really hurts and I can't sleep at night &#128551;


----------

